# Air conditioning problems A/C



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi my A/C's been out for a while. 4 rings said it's a leak somewhere, so just re-filling it won't help. Does anyone have diagrams of the A/C system? Or can anyone advise of possible places the leak could be occurring?
I don't know anyone around the Essex area I would trust the car with (mostly kwik fits around here).
I had a 6 hour drive the other day, and I was dying, even the triangles on the centre console where baking hot! I had to pull the car over to let it cool down.


----------



## EDP (Apr 27, 2009)

I have no answer to this problem and am also having the same issues. If anyone has any diagrams for the ac system it would be much appreciated! 

Ed


----------



## H.T (Jun 30, 2007)

Try the A/C pressure switch which is very commen or the inlet value for the A/C port for either the Cold or Hot side or maybe both. Dont have any diagrams though.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Check both your cooling fans are running on slow speed.

If not it's possible the resistors inside each fan have burnt out.

This will cause the aircon to trip out.

Do the 49c trick to see what temp your fans kick in.

Around 98degC the slow speed should kick in.

If the slow speed is not working the high speed should kick in aorund 108degC (pretty hot under the bonnet at this point).

Audi charge about £400 to change both fans BTW.


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

i had a problem with my AC and after going to various places ie kiwk fit to get it regassed which did not work it was fuse number 16 which is for the electric water pump / ac clutch

and now works perfect


----------



## EDP (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi guys cheers for the replies. I took the TT to a merit-tyre and asked them to top it up thinking this was the reason it had stopped working. After about 25 minutes he came and asked me to have a look at the engine bay. The car was connected up to the machine and gas was pouring out of a leak coming from the cambelt side up towards the bulkhead. He suggested I take eit to Audi.

Now, i don't want to take it to Audi because they are too expensive. I just need a diagram of the air-con system to see what hoses are what and see if I can obtain the correct hose and replace it.

Cheers for you help!


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

i selected 49oc and it showed 63 on the screen. Is this wrong? I think i did it all right, i was looking at wak's site for details.



CHADTT said:


> Check both your cooling fans are running on slow speed.
> 
> If not it's possible the resistors inside each fan have burnt out.
> 
> ...


----------



## jarecki (May 19, 2009)

listen just take it to kwik fit there running a ( carnt get it colder you dont pay scheme ) at the moment if its got a leak you wont have to pay cos it wont recharge but if it does its costs you £45 and they say if it looses the coolness within 2 years you can take it back and get it done free .......... just had mine done well pleased its really lovely and cold when the roofs up that is... :lol:


----------



## rob_TT (May 18, 2005)

i had a stone chip in my condensor & also needed a new drier unit, even after that it could be the pressure switch situated behind the bulkhead unfortunately i do not have a diagram. usually UV dye is added to the gas and then this makes it easier top locate the leak. try Kwik Fit but if it fails to re-gas thay may not want to get too involved. good luck and lrt us know!


----------



## phil271 (Jun 21, 2009)

Almost sure if its a leak near bulkhead - its your low pressure valve ( F129) Its behind the heat shield

Procedure

Take off cross strut brace bar ( 8 bolts) for access
Remove charge pipe ( 2 clamps and 4 jubilee clips) for greater access
Undo bolt holding on heat shield and pull it down 
Undo the metal cloth under bulkhead - undo clip - there is the F129 valve
unhook connector and unscrew valve
New valve part is modified from original
There is a seal you may also want to replace - although I didn't change that on mine
Make sure new valve is tight

Take it to kwif fit and regas . Drive home with cool air on your forehead

Have a beer.

Phil


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey guys, i run an air conditioning company in the northants area. If any of you members need any a/c help. then pop down and have a cuppa. I will gladly look at ur cars for you.
Bob


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

countypower said:


> Hey guys, i run an air conditioning company in the northants area. If any of you members need any a/c help. then pop down and have a cuppa. I will gladly look at ur cars for you.
> Bob


Bob, I have two cars both with a/c that does naff all, both have been re-gassed with no effect.

Both have the compressor engaging, but neither produce any cold air.

Is there a common part that fails, or is something different each time?


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

hey mate
what are the two cars , make model age?
bob :?:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

2000 S Type jag, and 2003 TT roadster


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine has exactly the same problem. AC compressor engages but no cold air - happened around the time of a battery reset. I will check fuse 16 when I get back.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Meh! Just checked fuse 16 and its fine. I also checked the fuses on top of the battery and they are all perfect. I suppose my next check will be the fans and then maybe that sensor at the back of the engine by the bulkhead.


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

I posted some data here...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=62236

May help....

Condenser is no1 leak spot...stone chips etc...

You can confirm is A/C is working by finding the aluminium tubes in and out of the bulkhead (to the dash) one will be hot other cold with A/C on.

If thats OK you have a air box flap issue...
Can be reset through Vag Com

If thats not happening your A/c is not working regardless of the compressor clutch noise..

If the system is cold but your not getting much air through the check state of pollen filter...


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh and Wak's site has a nice guide....

http://www.wak-tt.com/guides/ttc.pdf

System layout from page 76 .....


----------

